# Help - I've lost me remote control



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've searched the house top to bottom and I just can't find it (I'm sure Kirsten hasn't ate it as she's not on solids yet).

It's for the amp on me Sony HT-K215 Home Theatre System, bloody annoying as I have to keep getting up to turn the sound down when the adverts come on. I inquired on a web company that does remotes and they want to charge me Â£50 for one 

Anybody know where I could get one at a knock down price (couldn't find on eBay)?


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

No need to spend Â£50 quid.
"One for all" remotes start from as little as Â£20.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=U&start= ... om/&e=7418

Have a look around for your nearest dealer


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Mike,

It's down the back of the settee and slid there when you dozed off watching telly the other evening. 

Probably.....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

If you've got a PDA then there's a xouple of apps around that will turn a PDA into a remote.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Have you checked in the beer & takeaway maintained folds of stomach skin? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rattle your settee! I lost my sister's front door key when I was house sitting for her whilst she was on holiday. I searched our house from top to bottom many times aswell as the gardens and her front drive way too.

I got so frustrated as to where it could be I decided to put my hand right down the side of the seat cushions in my settee to find I had a little hole right down at the bottom of the lining. My hubby and I shook the sofa to find the key had got lost within the actual frame of the sofa and could hear it ratteling but couldn't actually get to it because of the material and stitching etc.

Have a look and see if your remote may have slide down that far .

Good luck with your search and hope you find it Mike .

Really try and think back to when you last used it, or what programe it was you were watching at the time. That may help you remember as to where you may have put it .


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Mike,

Forget the odd Â£50 for a replacement ............... use this as the excuse to invest in a Marantz RC5200 or similar. Costs a fortune .................. but now I have complete domination of every remote controlled item in the whole house .............. muhahahaha


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

Mike - just be grateful you've only lost your remote control, I've lost my digital camera somewhere in the house during doing some DIY and I'll be buggered if I can find it!! :x Must be in the loft somewhere, must have a search this weekend...not used it for about 3 months now! :roll:

Good luck....

B.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

As my mother always says.......

Where did you last have it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Grrr... that is so annoying when they say that "It must be where you left it !" :x

Mind you with all these remotes I usually end up with my TV remote at work, thinking its my mobile


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> As my mother always says.......
> 
> Where did you last have it?


I had it in my hand on Saturday morning but then had to do a sudden emergency nappy change. She's looking a bit guilty don't you think?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

She has swallowed it ! 

You will have to wait and sieve...... [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I have to keep getting up to turn the sound down when the adverts come on.


Don't buy a new one, Mike!! You're getting exercise for free


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I lost my dog the other day too. She was under the blanket in the sofa and couldn't find her...she would cost a fortune to replace as I paid Â£90 for her...so I am happy that I am re-united with her now. :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I lost my dog the other day too. She was under the blanket in the sofa and couldn't find her...she would cost a fortune to replace as I paid Â£90 for her...so I am happy that I am re-united with her now. :lol:


Yeah, but a remote control's not just for Christmas.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I lost one of my contact lenses the other day! Realised I had put two in one eye  . No wonder I couldn't see from fumbling around the sink from trying to look for the damn thing ...LOL...  .

Last week I went swimming with them in and went under water then realised they had slide to the top and slightly back of my eye balls too :?. I had fun sliding them forward after realising I could have lost them in my eyeball socket somewhere aswell


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I lost one of my contact lenses the other day! Realised I had put two in one eye  . No wonder I couldn't see from fumbling around the sink from trying to look for the damn thing ...LOL...  .
> 
> Last week I went swimming with them in and went under water then realised they had slide to the top and slightly back of my eye balls too :?. I had fun sliding them forward after realising I could have lost them in my eyeball socket somewhere aswell


Makes me remote control problem seem fairly trivial


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Last week I went swimming with them in and went under water then realised they had slide to the top and slightly back of my eye balls too :?. I had fun sliding them forward after realising I could have lost them in my eyeball socket somewhere aswell


Cringe Cringe. Uurgh. I don't wear lenses, luckily for me, and it makes me cringe seeing my girlfriend put them in. Even worse is when they get stuck like that and the tears are streaming.
She's gone through a whole morning wondering if her eyes were getting worse, before realising she'd put them in the wrong eyes.


----------

